# How to keep on diapers



## animalfreak

I have a 6 week old pygmy goat who won't keep his diapers on . Any ideas how to keep them on ? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ksalvagno

Duct tape.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I was waiting for a reply. I have not had to but was curious. I just bought a 'belly band' for my little peke who was neutered late ( I just got him a few months ago and am attached) and still thinks it's ok to lift his leg no matter what.


----------



## DesertMoonFarms

Onsies work well for keeping them on.


----------



## Axykatt

I put mine in little sweaters and used diaper pins to pin them top and bottom to the sweaters.

I really like the onsie idea, though! But I just like seeing goats wearing clothes.


----------



## animalfreak

These are all great suggestions I will try all of these suggestions but I like the idea of using onesies the best( I might have spelt that wrong ) thanks for all of your suggestions


----------



## Diena Sandoval

Sorry I'm a little late to the game!!!! (5 yrs to be exact! LOL!) My baby ALWAYS stays in the house just like the dogs do! Unless of course, he is outside playing with them!!! After spending way too much $ on what I thought would work at the time, I finally discovered that belly bands work best for the "potty" situation and for the "poopy" situations, (especially in the middle of the night while were sleeping) size small Adult diapers w/velcro tab, (Depends) works pretty good, granted after a while and him moving around, it kinda adjusts itself and loosens up; but I think I'm going to try a pair of suspenders or kids sweat pants to hold it in place, especially when it starts "rolling" out of the leg hole!!!


----------



## MadCatX

I wish I knew where the post was on here to attach it but someone used suspenders around their goats harness and it worked pretty good, I also saw where a user cut a hole in the diaper to make the tail area fit better. 

Go to Search and look for House breaking or diapers. Should come up.


----------



## Diena Sandoval

animalfreak said:


> I have a 6 week old pygmy goat who won't keep his diapers on . Any ideas how to keep them on ? Thanks in advanced.


My little "fire Cracker" Hamilton, is 2 1/2 months old and due to LOVING all my 4 legged babies as much as if I would have given birth to them myself, all of them are "in doors" babies!!!!

After spending hundreds and hundreds of $ on "diapers and pads" that didn't come close to solving my problem, I have decided to create my own solution for my "potty and poopy" situations, especially for nights, when he sleeps with me in my bed! That is until my niece and I can start making our own washable diapers!!!! (In the workings now!)

In order for me to complete my "mission" on "dressing" him, I first spread a few goat treats in his hay pan so it keeps him busy, so I can accomplish my job at hand!!! I first put his "belly band wrap" (and disposable dog belly band, baby diaper, or sanitary napkin) inside the cloth belly wrap (washable) doggy band for extra protection; (I got mine from amazon) 
Secondly, I use an adult diaper w/adjustable tabs, and put it on him so the velcro tabs are on the top or his back, rather than on his belly! The reason for the adult diapers is because, although the "belly band" is on, the diaper reaches to his forward legs and catches the extra urine, if needed! More coverage!
Thirdly, I dress him in a onesy and it keeps his wrap and diapers in place and catches all his "berries"! Due to the "poop shoot" being so close to his tail, I don't cut a hole in the diaper. It is baggy enough that his tail doesn't get squished, plus, the hole usually ends up being the access for the berry exit! At the beginning, I also put a pair of toddler sweats on him before the onesy, and it worked very good!!!

I hope this helps; Like I said, I spent entirely way too much money, trying to get the perfect solution, and this is the closest I have come to, for a lot less money!!!
I can't wait to get my goat diapers made so I can help all my goat loving friends!!!!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Baby onesies work amazingly. Put them on backwards where the tag is on the chest


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

Well, I have personal experience with this & found onesies work best! Tonight is my baby girl's first night not in the house. I put her in the garage (baby steps). Her crying makes me want to scoop her up & bring her to bed, but I'm trying to be strong! Anyway, I love dressing this little sweetie & already miss her being in the house with me!!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

This little man I pulled off of his mom a couple days ago because she's having some issues. She had triplets and getting one off of her is helping her energy levels a lot. Anyways he has one diaper on his butt and another around his belly. Diapered from tail to what I call armpits lol plus the onesie to hold everything in place


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

Too cute! I hadn’t thought about it, but yea girls are easier LOL


----------



## Bunker Hill Babies

I use Pampers and duct tape the top, across the babie's back. Another piece of tape at the top of the Pamper, at the belly. I use scissors to cut the tape every time I change the diapers. Once I discovered the "doggy belly wrap", I bought some on Amazon ...for a male dog...and they are PERFECT. No slips or accidents. I put the diaper on with duct tape and the wrap over the diaper...I went from newborn diapers to 3-4 yr old ....never thought about adult diapers. I miss not having a goat sleeping in my bed. Pudding is back w the herd, but I still long to take her back into the house with me...and she looks so lonely...like she wants to come back inside.


----------



## Diena Sandoval

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> Well, I have personal experience with this & found onesies work best! Tonight is my baby girl's first night not in the house. I put her in the garage (baby steps). Her crying makes me want to scoop her up & bring her to bed, but I'm trying to be strong! Anyway, I love dressing this little sweetie & already miss her being in the house with me!!
> View attachment 132049


Oh my gosh, I am right there with you on the feelings!!!! I too, have had to resort to the garage and outside, due to the destruction inside the house!!! I think the first night was the worst, but we are "baby stepping" it as well!!!! Next mission is to build him his own house!!


----------



## Diena Sandoval

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> View attachment 132071
> 
> 
> This little man I pulled off of his mom a couple days ago because she's having some issues. She had triplets and getting one off of her is helping her energy levels a lot. Anyways he has one diaper on his butt and another around his belly. Diapered from tail to what I call armpits lol plus the onesie to hold everything in place


This is exactly what I had to do with mine!!! Unfortunately, it gets quite expensive!!! Plus the onesies aren't fitting as well as when he was a tiny tot!!! We had to resort to size small adult diapers due to the amount of filling up the diapers!!!


----------



## Bunker Hill Babies

I tried to find Onsies in a 3-4 year old size, but I don’t think they make them that big, unless special ordered. It does get expensive!! But, I’d hate washing cloth diapers...lol


----------



## Diena Sandoval

Bunker Hill Babies said:


> I use Pampers and duct tape the top, across the babie's back. Another piece of tape at the top of the Pamper, at the belly. I use scissors to cut the tape every time I change the diapers. Once I discovered the "doggy belly wrap", I bought some on Amazon ...for a male dog...and they are PERFECT. No slips or accidents. I put the diaper on with duct tape and the wrap over the diaper...I went from newborn diapers to 3-4 yr old ....never thought about adult diapers. I miss not having a goat sleeping in my bed. Pudding is back w the herd, but I still long to take her back into the house with me...and she looks so lonely...like she wants to come back inside.


I have the same situation at my house, except no herd, just Hamilton! I had to go to adult size small diapers, for his belly and butt! The belly bands got too small for my chunky monkey!!! Now he's outside and without the diapers! Seems happy about that but not about not being able to come inside and sleep in the bed with us!!!


----------



## Diena Sandoval

Bunker Hill Babies said:


> I tried to find Onsies in a 3-4 year old size, but I don't think they make them that big, unless special ordered. It does get expensive!! But, I'd hate washing cloth diapers...lol


The biggest size of onesies I found was at Walmart and they were 3T! Pretty snug until they were stretched out and I also had to cut slits in the neck/arm area so they weren't so tight! Needless to say, Hamilton figured out a way to escape the entire attire, diapers and all!!!


----------



## Diena Sandoval

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> View attachment 132071
> 
> 
> This little man I pulled off of his mom a couple days ago because she's having some issues. She had triplets and getting one off of her is helping her energy levels a lot. Anyways he has one diaper on his butt and another around his belly. Diapered from tail to what I call armpits lol plus the onesie to hold everything in place


Your little one looks like mine!!!


----------



## DrewHaas

Diena Sandoval said:


> My little "fire Cracker" Hamilton, is 2 1/2 months old and due to LOVING all my 4 legged babies as much as if I would have given birth to them myself, all of them are "in doors" babies!!!!
> 
> After spending hundreds and hundreds of $ on "diapers and pads" that didn't come close to solving my problem, I have decided to create my own solution for my "potty and poopy" situations, especially for nights, when he sleeps with me in my bed! That is until my niece and I can start making our own washable diapers!!!! (In the workings now!)
> 
> In order for me to complete my "mission" on "dressing" him, I first spread a few goat treats in his hay pan so it keeps him busy, so I can accomplish my job at hand!!! I first put his "belly band wrap" (and disposable dog belly band, baby diaper, or sanitary napkin) inside the cloth belly wrap (washable) doggy band for extra protection; (I got mine from amazon)
> Secondly, I use an adult diaper w/adjustable tabs, and put it on him so the velcro tabs are on the top or his back, rather than on his belly! The reason for the adult diapers is because, although the "belly band" is on, the diaper reaches to his forward legs and catches the extra urine, if needed! More coverage!
> Thirdly, I dress him in a onesy and it keeps his wrap and diapers in place and catches all his "berries"! Due to the "poop shoot" being so close to his tail, I don't cut a hole in the diaper. It is baggy enough that his tail doesn't get squished, plus, the hole usually ends up being the access for the berry exit! At the beginning, I also put a pair of toddler sweats on him before the onesy, and it worked very good!!!
> 
> I hope this helps; Like I said, I spent entirely way too much money, trying to get the perfect solution, and this is the closest I have come to, for a lot less money!!!
> I can't wait to get my goat diapers made so I can help all my goat loving friends!!!!


Hi do you have your diapers made yet I could really use them haha


----------



## goathiker

Put them on upside down. With the butt on the stomach side.


----------



## ksalvagno

This is an old thread. Most of those people aren't on here anymore.


----------



## goathiker

It's good information though so, no harm.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------

